# ICD-10 Version of V64.41 Laproscopic Converted To Open Procedure



## Deb P (Oct 19, 2015)

I've tried looking in my ICD-10 book, as well as on http://www.icd10data.com/Convert/V64.41 & there's no info.  Should I then use a 22 mod & attach the op note to a claim?  I'll be billing the open procedure.  But I'm thinking I could add the 22 mod which would indicated the increased procedure (lap to open).

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Deb P (Oct 28, 2015)

I wound up using the open code w/22 modifier, and will see how the insurance processes.


----------



## hcg (Oct 28, 2015)

Deb P said:


> I've tried looking in my ICD-10 book, as well as on http://www.icd10data.com/Convert/V64.41 & there's no info.  Should I then use a 22 mod & attach the op note to a claim?  I'll be billing the open procedure.  But I'm thinking I could add the 22 mod which would indicated the increased procedure (lap to open).
> 
> Thanks for helping me!




Deb,

There is no ICD 10 code for lap procedure converted to open. I also went crazy looking for the code but can't find one so I added modifier 22 on my claim and just added a note to make sure it gets paid appropriately. Please let me know if your claim gets paid.

Thanks,
Haidee


----------



## mzkandyd (Feb 27, 2016)

There is no ICD-10 code for the conversion. However, the 22 modifier needs to be supported. I would look at how much work was spent on the open side vs lap side....Is there significance that supports modifier 22?


----------

